

Cool, but obscure unix tools - pmoriarty
http://kkovacs.eu/cool-but-obscure-unix-tools#

======
cyphax
I'll quote myself from an earlier thread of a similar list of awesome tools;
this one deserves to be in it so much:

An ncurses disk usage analyzer:
[http://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu](http://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu)

I find this an extremely handy alternative to du, it's somewhat similar to
TreeView on Windows.

~~~
drinkyouroj
This tool is a must-have for any on-call sysadmin.

~~~
dozzie
Must-have? Hardly. It's much easier to run `du -sm | sort -n', both of which
are already installed everywhere along with coreutils.

~~~
drinkyouroj
Fair enough; "must-have" is a bit strong. But, when I'm responding to a
freespace alert on one of 2000-300 servers I've never seen before, the
"visualized" data layout is easier to digest than a list of numbers - plus
ncdu can drill-down through a directory tree quite nicely.

------
pan69

      vim & emacs
    

Obscure?

~~~
crypt1d
Depends who you ask, I suppose - I come from sysadmin world so none of these
are obscure for me. So I'd say they are mainly less popular with the 'average
Joe' user base. Judging by the screenshots, the author seems to be coming from
Mac world, where GUI editors appear more popular than vim.

------
sandis
Misleading title. A good portion of tools listed are _extremely_ popular.

